
Show HN: UberCheats: a Chrome Extension to detect if UberEats is underpaying you - artoonie
https://twitter.com/ArminSamii/status/1295857106080456706
======
artoonie
More details -

Is this real? Yeah! Listen to them admit to the bug on tape here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNI2kVAyEQ4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNI2kVAyEQ4)

How do I use the extension? Install it, pin it, then follow these
instructions:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k2YYlb21N8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k2YYlb21N8)

I've been cheated. What can I do? The extension has instructions: call
UberEats support (for me, the number is 800-253-9435 - check the app for your
number). Ask for a supervisor. Email support and first-line phone support
_cannot_ help you. The supervisor can. Explain the problem, be relentless, and
you'll get a payment adjustment. Do this for every transaction you've been
cheated on.

That's a lot of effort for a few dollars You're right - it's not realistic to
expect everyone who has cheated to call Uber and spend 30 minutes on the phone
to get a few dollars back. Worry not - I anonymously track how much each
person has been cheated on each transaction. If there are thousands and
thousands of people who have been cheated, and I can prove it with data, there
might be bigger action we can collectively take.

What next? Uber can block this app at any time. They can prevent me from
checking the GPS coordinates of the pickup/dropoff location, and once they do
that, this extension is forever dead. Nothing I can do. So please download it
ASAP so we can find out the extent of their cheating before they block the
extension!

------
londons_explore
If I'm reading this right, Uber is doing payment calculations based on the
straight line distance, whereas drivers expect to be paid based on the actual
distance travelled.

~~~
artoonie
That's my guess - but only sometimes. Most of the time they correctly compute
distance traveled. If they consistently did it as a straight line distance,
that's that - it's their stupid algorithm. In this case, it's a bug that pops
up occasionally.

Verified this with phone support and the fact that 90% of my payments are
correct, not based on the straight-line distance.

